
You Have Insufficient Privilege to Read This Law at This Time - cakeface
https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/nfpa.nec.2011.html
======
cakeface
Apparently we cannot read the statutes that govern us. I was under the
impression that when something became law the copyright went away. It seems
like these trade organizations are trying to take down public domain
knowledge.

I'm trying to read up on my building and electric codes so I can plan out
future renovations. Under the code homeowners can do any work on their own
house but they have to adhere to the codes. Except I need access to those
codes to adhere to them.

